

Hacker News London meetup on 27th Oct - dmitri1981
http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/events/37828982/

======
sajid
> We have some great speakers lined up, details to follow shortly.

Any idea when?

~~~
dmitri1981
Waiting for one confirmation, will post the details probably on Monday.

